# Alloy wheel cardboard boxes



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

I would like to send my alloys away to be refurbished and I just realised that I don't have anything to send them in. I have looked all over the Internet for places to buy just 4 boxes for alloys but it seems impossible.

Anyone know where I can get some from?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

With or without tyres ?


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Cut 8 circles out of cardboard boxes for the front and back and cover the tyre and wheels with bubble wrap that's what I did either that or contact a garage/ wheel stockist who your sending your wheels to ??
Kev
Or try them below ???

http://http://www.defendapack.co.uk/postal_boxes.htm


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Try to check You local shop with alloys they should give You few boxes


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Staples sell all sizes of boxes and bubble wrap. I personally would get sonera boxes from supermarket and use them. Veg section will be best, banana boxes are good and strong.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

poop in to a local supermarket/restaurant , they will give you boxes .


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions.

After posting this I started looking for the correct size box rather than a dedicated wheel box and had better luck, its got to fit in the box with the tyres. Something like 25 x 25 x 12 I think would do the trick.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

You can get strong boxes from Storage Warehouses - the ones where you rent space for a month (lots of them about). 

I found my local had big square boxes that could fit 2 x 18" alloys (no tyres) each, with enough space for packing.

If you want boxes that cover tyres as well, you may be out of luck.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

If you're sending them with tyres on just cover the alloy face and wrap in bubble wrap/shrink wrap.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Meh, if you weren't so far away I'd give you the 8 cardboard circles I had with the new wheels I just got, then it's just a case of bubblewrapping the tyres.

As said, go to nearest wheel shop and they should sort you out for tokens


----------



## loxter (Feb 6, 2006)

*Alloy Wheel Boxes on Ebay*

Resurrecting an old thread I know, but after a bit of a hunt I've found some cardboard boxes on Ebay perfect for packaging / posting alloys.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Alloy-Whe...pt=UK_Packaging_Materials&hash=item27cc7482b0

Hope that helps someone


----------

